# Osmo



## Gary Beasley (May 26, 2018)

I’ve been trying a finish new to me by Osmo, from Germany. Its a finish originally for floors so is pretty tough stuff. Im trying it out on bowls and its really easy to get a nice looking finish. Its applied with a light duty scuff pad to work the finish in to the wood and a little goes a long ways. It should be buffed before the finish gets completely dry. 
The product I got is Osmo 3054 Satin Polyx Oil and theres also a food safe version called Top Oil. I found it on Amazon.
Im thinking this will be good for pens that want a natural texture finish like you get with friction polish but tougher. It has a pleasant odor and is supposed to be made from natural products. I’ll be trying it out on a pen soon, I have most of my bowl blanks roughed and set up to dry.
Anybody else got thier hands on this stuff yet?


----------



## studioseven (May 26, 2018)

I looked this up on Amazon.  The only hit was for a 2.5 liter can (Around a gallon).  Its quite pricey...$149.99.  Do they have smaller sizes?

Seven


----------



## Gary Beasley (May 27, 2018)

Yes they do. This is the one I got.

OSMO Polyx Hard Wax Oil .75 L (25.3 Fl. Oz.) by OSMO Polyx oil https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0145O3NQY/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tai_i_BXQcBb2Q4EQVW


----------



## studioseven (May 28, 2018)

Looking forward to see how this works.

Seven


----------



## Gary Beasley (May 28, 2018)

*First trys*

Heres a couple I tried. The first I did was the comfort twist with some slightly spalted fog wood, not sure of the species maybe elm. The sanding gave the grain a deep 3d feel, the finish makes it feel a bit smooth and silky. 
The cigar is fitted with a chunk labeled australian burl. I sanded to 600 and buffed on two coats, let it dry and hit the beal buffer. I like the soft smooth feel to it. The finish does not fill, so all the little nooks and crannys are exposed and the wood feels like wood.
One note, because it doesnt fill and build thickness pay particular attention to sizing, leave a bit proud and sand down that last bit if you arent sure of turning to eaxct dimensions. It needs a day to dry good, maybe a few more for a full cure. On nice thing I notice is you dont need to diassemble to touch up the finish because it wipes off the metal and plastic quite well.
I want to try a few more species and see how well they take the finish, also see if stabilised wood will take the finish.
I put some of the finish in a small glass bottle to keep at the lathe, its a bit of a pain openng the pint can. 
The scuff pads I got at Napa, Norton Bear Tex White light duty 20 pack, which will last a looong time as you only need a 2 inch square to apply with. You might want to see if a washrag will work as well  to save on that.


----------



## BKelley (May 28, 2018)

Gary,
The cigar pen looks good, Can’t tell about the Finnish on the trim line.  How do you think  the OSMO compares with Doctors Pen Plus.  If you can bring some samples of the OSMO finished pens to our June IAP meeting at Woodcraft.

Thanks,  Ben


----------



## Gary Beasley (May 28, 2018)

No experience with Doctors, I think a side by side comparison would be interesting. I’m going to be in California for the youngest sons graduation that weekend. Sorry. If youre around Marietta anytime you can drop by the house and Ill give you some to test.


----------



## Gary Beasley (May 28, 2018)

This slim is in cherry I think, sanded to 600 and when putting on the finish I friction polished it with the buffing pad then the same with the paper rag.
How good it is will show up on carrying it around for a while to see if it takes a beating.


----------

